# Check out my band: The Storyline - Progressive Rock/Metal from Europe



## Tanttu (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello fellow members! I'm opening up a thread free for discussion about our progressive rock/metal band 'The Storyline'. 







We've been a six-headed group since early 2012 when we welcomed an American/Mexican vocalist to the family. Before that we played mostly instrumental stuff for our own pleasure. Now we're focusing on writing more material and gigging every now and then.

Here's a video of our latest creations, bits from three different songs:



Let us know what you think and if you happen to like what you hear, you can find us on 

Facebook (www.facebook.com/storylineofficial),
Twitter (www.twitter.com/theSLofficial) and
YouTube (The Storyline - YouTube). 

Rock on!


----------



## Tanttu (Apr 25, 2013)

Here's an instrumental song in its entirety. This one was written in 2010.



Weekend coming up... remember to behave!


----------



## Erazoender (Apr 25, 2013)

Digging your stuff so far, keep us posted with new material!


----------



## Tanttu (Apr 26, 2013)

Erazoender said:


> Digging your stuff so far, keep us posted with new material!



Thanks, really appreciated!  There's more stuff on the way so stay tuned.


----------



## Tanttu (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi guys,

It's been a while... We had a busy summer but managed to record couple of songs anyway. Here's the first one and we even shot a video for it.  This song is our first ever recorded with vocals and that's one reason we're especially excited about it. It was composed back in Aug. 2012, hopefully you'll like it! 



There's some really good music on the board, so keep on rockin'! Don't hesitate to leave feedback or ask any question.


----------



## Tanttu (Nov 28, 2013)

Here is our latest prog rock song oven fresh for you guys. Parts of it were recorded during last summer and final bits few weeks ago. Happy to answer any questions! Remember to watch it in 1080p. Enjoy!


----------



## Tanttu (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi guys,

We've been working on new material and got a song finished just this week. What do you think?


----------

